# [SOLVED] Let's build a desktop, what the heck



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to build a new desktop for the first time. (great recommended build sticky by Masterchief, by the way!)

I've always gone Dell so I thought it might be fun and a good learning experience to build one. Don't really have a particular game or application I'm trying to run... I mean I've played Diablo 3 and Rift with mid-range settings so it could be fun to see what I've been missing. Also plan to toy around with some 3D design software at some point.

Anyway, I'm looking at the $1600 Intel build (if you're gonna go through the trouble...) with possibly a few modifications.

Currently have a 4yr old Dell OptiPlex 360:

32 bit Windows XP Pro
Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93 GHz
4G DDR2 RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9300 GE
160GB Western Digital 7200rpm drive
NEC 16x DVD+/-RW​
I'm thinking of reusing the hard drive and DVD, leaving out the SSD, and possibly downgrading the GTX 770 to the 760. Is my CPU worth reusing or no?

I plan to go Windows 7 Home Premium (unless you'd recommend Pro for some reason), and I'm in the US.

Thx for your help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Your CPU is not compatible with the Mobo listed in the $1600 Intel build.
You could reuse the Hdd and optical drive.
7 Home Premium is fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Like Tyree said, the CPU move over will not work with the build.

If you want to lower the GPU then stick with EVGA or Asus branded GPUs.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

160 Gb hard drive is a little small for these days and also suspect because of age. If you used it as a second hard drive after installing Windows to the SSD that might be a perfect way to add some storage. Bear in mind XP is a 4gb drive and Windows 7 could be 20 gb and that is Windows alone. Using a 160 Gb drive wiped clean for storage, it would last a long time as booting the pc all the time is way more stressful but I think you picked the wrong device to try in a new build and likely will not feel the bounce you want from a new system. Or if your goal is to save some $ then get a 500 gb hard drive which you can do for $60 these days.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Thanks guys.

Just curious why the Gigabyte motherboard is recommended over the Asus Sabretooth?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Either will do. Just because the Sabertooth is more expensive doesn't mean its better.

In that case we liked the Gigabyte board.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Either will do. Just because the Sabertooth is more expensive doesn't mean its better.
> 
> In that case we liked the Gigabyte board.


Cool. It wasn't the price difference, I was just a little concerned with the Gig's 3 eggs vs. the Sabretooth's 4 eggs (and Gig's 35% vs. Sabre's 9% "poor" rating).

Also Sabretooth seemed to give better support help/answers to the 1-eggers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Gigabyte make a fine motherboard. No real reason to worry.

If you really want the Sabertooth that too is a nice board:

Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

It's just a little bit more pricey because of the TUF armor they add.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



esark33 said:


> Cool. It wasn't the price difference, I was just a little concerned with the Gig's 3 eggs vs. the Sabretooth's 4 eggs (and Gig's 35% vs. Sabre's 9% "poor" rating).
> 
> Also Sabretooth seemed to give better support help/answers to the 1-eggers.


You also have to take into account that people are more likely to come back to complain than they are to come back and praise a working product. It's also a good idea to see how many total people have posted. If the Gigabyte has far more reviews, it'll almost inevitably have a higher "poor" rating. I haven't actually looked at the two on NewEgg, so they may have comparable review numbers.

Gigabyte makes fine products. I tend to prefer Asus myself, though, since I've found their products to be almost indestructible long before they became a well-recognized mainstream manufacturer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Fjandr said:


> You also have to take into account that people are more likely to come back to complain than they are to come back and praise a working product.


As above ^, and always look at the "Tech Rating" a poster claims on Newegg and then read the review. It is often very obvious the "Tech" rating was exaggerated. :smile:
Asus & Giagabyte Mobo's are good quality and offer good support. Choose a Mobo that has the features you want.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Fjandr said:


> You also have to take into account that people are more likely to come back to complain than they are to come back and praise a working product. It's also a good idea to see how many total people have posted. If the Gigabyte has far more reviews, it'll almost inevitably have a higher "poor" rating. I haven't actually looked at the two on NewEgg, so they may have comparable review numbers.
> 
> Gigabyte makes fine products. I tend to prefer Asus myself, though, since I've found their products to be almost indestructible long before they became a well-recognized mainstream manufacturer.


I so agree with this statement and never even look at the reviews for that reason.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Reviews can be helpful but purchasing shouldn't be based solely on them.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

So just after ordering the SeaSonic SS-760XP2 power supply, I noticed the Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX case that I was planning to get comes with a free gift: the Cooler Master GX Series 650W power supply ($75 value)

Should I cancel the SeaSonic order?

I'm planning on the mobo and video card from the $1200 Intel build, CPU/Ram/case from the $1600 build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

No, stay with the SeaSonic. If you get the case w/PSU, sell it or keep it around for testing.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Hi guys, I'm still piecing this build together...

Will an Apple 24" LED Cinema display (1920x1200) work with this PC, possibly with a Mini DisplayPort to HDMI/DisplayPort adapter?

If so, how does that compare to the recommended monitors?

Thx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Any monitor will work. I don't see any monitor recommendations listed on this post but Samsung-Acer-Asus are very reliable.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Tyree said:


> Any monitor will work. I don't see any monitor recommendations listed on this post but Samsung-Acer-Asus are very reliable.


Thanks Tyree. I was just referring to the recommendations on the build page.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Any monitors in the build guide that you linked will do just fine. They are all located in the notes section.

Basically, if you would building a PC from nothing the entire build guide will have everything you need for a new PC :smile:. Monitors, keyboards, OS, Software, etc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



esark33 said:


> Thanks Tyree. I was just referring to the recommendations on the build page.


The monitor brands I listed in Post #16 are reliable brands.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Hey guys, I noticed today's the last day of Newegg's $20 promotional gift card when buying the Intel Core i7-4770K. Now I realize this is purely *conjecture*, but in your *opinion*, if I skip out on this offer would you expect Newegg to offer a bigger discount on the CPU or possibly a better promotional offer as we get nearer the holiday season? Asking in case anyone has seen a trend in previous years.

Also in my motherboard's manual it suggests optionally using a thermal grease/paste - would you recommend using it and if so is there a suggested one?

Thx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



> Also in my motherboard's manual it suggests optionally using a thermal grease/paste - would you recommend using it and if so is there a suggested one?


For what component, the CPU?
The CPU always has to have some sort of thermal paste/grease stock coolers come with it pre-applied, but any time it's removed it should be cleaned off and replaced.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



esark33 said:


> Also in my motherboard's manual it suggests optionally using a thermal grease/paste - would you recommend using it and if so is there a suggested one?


The CPU will come with a thermal pad pre-applied to the CPU's heatsink/fan assy.

One never knows what or when deals will come around.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

I picked up the 8GB Ripjaws as recommended in the $1600 Intel build, but now I'm thinking of perhaps returning them and taking advantage of the 15% Newegg promotion and getting the 16GB Ripjaws. Good idea or no? I noticed the 16GB has Cas latency of 9, and the 8GB has Cas 8.

Also curious why the same article recommends the G.Skill Ares 16GB for heavy Autocad/Photoshop design and not the 16GB Ripjaws?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

The only difference between the Ares and Ripjaw are that the Ares have low-profile heat spreaders, while the Ripjaw do not.

I'd say the recommendation was simply a toss-up.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Fjandr said:


> The only difference between the Ares and Ripjaw are that the Ares have low-profile heat spreaders, while the Ripjaw do not.
> 
> I'd say the recommendation was simply a toss-up.


Ok cool, I'll stick with the Ripjaws. What about the difference in latency between the 8GB and 16GB - negligible?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

I would consider the latency difference a non-issue, personally.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Few builds have any use for 16GB of RAM. 2x4GB is more than enough unless your doing very serious graphics or CAD work.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Well I finally put it all together and fired it up.... and got a CPU fan error. It's not spinning at all. Double checked the jack, unplugged and replugged it. No luck. 

Any ideas?

It's an Asus Z87 btw. 

Thanks


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

More than likely you've got a faulty header. Try connecting the fan to another header and see if it spins there.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*



Fjandr said:


> More than likely you've got a faulty header. Try connecting the fan to another header and see if it spins there.


My heart sank when the other header did the same. But then I noticed the wires around the perimeter of the fan seemed too taut and rubbing the blades. So I loosened, gave the blades a flick, and whaddya know... they're spinning. 

I had to head out before I could swap it back to the CPU fan header but hopefully that works.

Thx Fjandr!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Glad you found the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Good deal. Fans don't fail that completely very often, but that is definitely a way to keep them from spinning. :smile:


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Desktop is finally built! And it hauls! 

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice and guidance, it was a fun experience for a first time builder.

I will say though that I wish the power supply came with better instructions on what to plug in where. That was a bit confusing but I eventually got it.

Now I just need a gaming jacket for the wind tunnel beneath my desk...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's build a desktop, what the heck*

Glad you enjoy the build!

Now that Windows is all setup make sure to download all of the latest drivers and software as well as an antivirus:

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

I would also recommend using MVPS HOST File which will block ads across all web browsers.

Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File


----------

